# Just wondering,



## freeganmachine

Are there any guys on the road that aren't pedophiles or sex addicts? It doesn't seem so.


----------



## acrata4ever

99% of hitchikers and people who pick up hitchikers are in fact serial killers. foot freaks work in shoe stores, pedos take jobs like schoolteacher preist and scoutmaster. wake the hell up!


----------



## Puckett

I found a good one, right here on STP. lol


----------



## Who the hell knows

===


----------



## dprogram

freeganmachine said:


> Are there any guys on the road that aren't pedophiles or sex addicts? It doesn't seem so.



Pedophile infers that the person is sexually attracted to pre-pubescent age children. You meet people like this? I have never met a pedophile (that I know of) and don't really want to. Sex addict is another issue altogether and that's a very broad term. Both are psychological conditions and I'm sure not all men suffer from this disorder. By nature men have the urge to reproduce as often as possible to spread their DNA...and for most b/c it's a great feeling. So my question to you is: Do you not enjoy sex? Are you a prude? Maybe you just don't meet the right guys?


----------



## Who the hell knows

===


----------



## blackswan

freeganmachine said:


> Are there any guys on the road that aren't pedophiles or sex addicts? It doesn't seem so.



Your questions self defeating, may I suggest an alternate route? These roads don`t all lead to the same place you know..


----------



## Vonuist

I'm neither of those things.
I think I'm probably asexual or "post-sexual" or whatever the handy internet label might be, either way, I just don't think about it any more.
It gets a lot easier after the first six or seven years.


----------



## bryanpaul

Who the hell knows said:


> you are going to find that the difference between, say, guys and dogs, is often only one of will and good manners..


sad..... but sometimes true..... just give us a nice kick or roll up a newspaper and smack us wit it if we start tryin to hump your leg............. on a more serious note.... sorry to hear this.....hope you run into some cool folks out there....


----------



## wickidpenguin

i've nvr meet a pedophile either and sex addict is about a broad of a term as it gets... one of my ex's labeled me a sex addict cuz i wasn't ok with having sex once a month. i like sex but while in a relationship sex once a month is ridiculous. so it really just depends on your views.


----------



## thisisme

i hear ya girl, and i sure the fuck hope so.....


----------



## Menyun

What do you consider to be a pedophile and sex addict? Personally I go for the college age group about 18-24 ish but im 25 so thats normal atm but when I'm old and wrinkled ill more then likely still shoot for that age group. And sex addict ... If I could have sex everyday or 10 times a day I would but I would never cheat on a partner because I needed to get laid more. Nature mad men to want to pass their seed on whenever possible. So all guys will have the urges, but doesn't mean they'll all act on them.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Been on the road for 8 yrs hon and I can assure you I'm neither. Do I enjoy sex? Sure! When I find someone with similar sexual desires whom I relate to, do I enjoy having it frequently? Fuck Ya! Do I go around fucking with people's emotions on a never ending quest to get my dick wet a little more often? Fuck no!

As far as being a pedophile, I've personally always had a thing for older girls, not way older, but most of my partners have been 3-8 yrs older than me. I've found young girls often get their emotions out of order in an effort to convince themselves that the people their with are someone they're not (a lot of girls like the IDEA of a traveler boy, more than the traveler boy himself).


----------



## godsahn

I think I am more addicted to coffee than sex......so no?


----------



## L.C.

This one time I had sex with a girl, true story. I ain't gotta lie to kick it. I gave her the most embarrassing 30 seconds of her life, and gave her a black and blue belly button to boot. Since then I can't think of anything but my T-111 ultravibromaterotica brittany spears blow up doll. Thats the real reason I don't travel anymore. I can't carry the car battery and charger to run it on the road. So, ya I guess I,m a sex addict.


----------



## freeganmachine

Uh, I'm not saying that everyone that has sex is an addict. Just that almost every guy I meet ends up saying something like, "hey babe, lets fuck" right after I meet them.


----------



## JackieBlue

men are stupid over their dicks. they don't know how to say it in any other way. so either appreciate their honesty, or tell em to piss off and keep movin' on. just cuz they ask you doesn't mean that they think you will, they are just hopin that they are that lucky.


----------



## bryanpaul

my buddy was chillin with some dood in a squat.....dood nonchalantly says "so, uhh, you wanna 'do it' or something"... she respectfully declined.......they ended up being together for a couple years .......


----------



## Puckett

if a guy asks 10 girls to fuck and 1 says yes then he did alright. its all about odds.


----------



## acrata4ever

i keep tellin guys the best pickup line is 'you wanna get married an have babies?"


----------



## freeganmachine

Shit, maybe I'll just go for girls for a while.. xD


----------



## ZJFox

There is one guy here that doesn't want sex with kids nor anyone but my girlfriend, but I am a virgin by choice, waiting till marriage and only wish to travel to be with the girl that I love. That is the truth. Its not right to judge people.


----------



## bryanpaul

freeganmachine said:


> Shit, maybe I'll just go for girls for a while.. xD


ew... girls are icky


----------



## godsahn

girls have cooties


----------



## 0ddity

I can't get enough cooties. GIVE ME ALL YOUR COOTIES!


----------



## trash diver

The term '' gentlemen '' is rarely used today.has hard has it is to believe,men once had respect and adoration for the ''fairer sex''. A guy is not a fag or a wimp just because he treats women with respect.How a person treats others is a reflection of how that person sees themselves.


----------



## Menyun

trash diver said:


> The term '' gentlemen '' is rarely used today.has hard has it is to believe,men once had respect and adoration for the ''fairer sex''. A guy is not a fag or a wimp just because he treats women with respect.How a person treats others is a reflection of how that person sees themselves.



I think this is probably the wrong crowd to find a real gent... It's hard to be proper and dirty at the same time. Along with even gents arn't gonna be their normal self if their around company that doesn't allow them to be. I mean sure open the door for your lady, if you have the priv. of eating at a table stand up when a lady gets up from the table, dont let her carry things that you can do for her.... however dont let her use you as slave labor either, if she's rude to you dont just act like everything is fine if its not. I will use the word Bitch but give me one woman on here that isn't a bitch atleast part of the time that is a true traveler? I doubt you will find many real ladies.. the road toughens you up its just kinda part of it. Like wise for guys your gonna be hard pressed to find a real gent in normal society non the less on the road. (I'm not talking about a good guy they are rare but you can find them... but a true gentlemen... not going to happen.)


----------



## Xavierr

freeganmachine said:


> Uh, I'm not saying that everyone that has sex is an addict. Just that almost every guy I meet ends up saying something like, "hey babe, lets fuck" right after I meet them.



It's not that they're sex addicts, it's that they're drunk.


----------



## acrata4ever

a real gentleman wakes up on the couch, picks up two warm beers and says: "ok which one did i piss in?"


----------



## trash diver

It is true that a gentlemen of the classic sense(rich,snobby,petit bourgeois) would not be found on the road. The gentlemen i'm speaking of is a ''gentle man'', with compassion and a code of ethics.I have known many such men. They are ragged and dirty,crude and ill mannered,but when they see someone in need of help,they will give anything they have to help them.Men like this do still exist.they are few and far between,but they are there.


----------



## Puckett

im such a bitch, but when im around my family im a lady. i treat people with respect, im kind to the elderly, and i try to be as nice as i can as a human. but fuck with me and the bitch comes out. if someone needs help im there to give it. it dosnt matter how lady like or how much of a gentelman you are, sooner or later you will get pushed to a point where your just fed up with all the bullshit and everyone has those moments. more so for some than others.


----------



## acrata4ever

well i was raised a southern gentleman. i hold the door, walk blind people across the street, have excellent table manners. i tip my hat to the ladies, i let the ladies and children on the bus ahead of me (always the ladies first) i walk on the side of the street so i get splashed not the lady. and ive even held bullies so the small kids can all punch him once and run home. sue me thats me. oh and no really means no.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Actually, there's not a lot of pedos on the road. If they get caught, they're DONE. One thing I actually like about the judicial system in this country


----------



## dprogram

acrata4ever said:


> well i was raised a southern gentleman. i hold the door, walk blind people across the street, have excellent table manners. i tip my hat to the ladies, i let the ladies and children on the bus ahead of me (always the ladies first) i walk on the side of the street so i get splashed not the lady. and ive even held bullies so the small kids can all punch him once and run home. sue me thats me. oh and no really means no.


Same here man! I thought only Southerners were like that. I also thought no one knew about walking closest to the street. Don't tell anyone or I'll lose my street cred. J/K...I have none.


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah man my aunt is 8 months older than me, yknow more like a sister. at her graduation i met one of her freinds and gave her the cool guy comrade handshake. my grandmother pulled me aside way down the hall to the water fountain. waited till the coast was clear and twisted my ear like you wouldnt beleive. DONT YOU EVER SHAKE A GIRLS HAND LIKE THAT! and proceeded to walk me through the taking the hand like youre almost going to kiss between the knuckle, bow your head and say "how do you do?" now imagine i thought i was a badass at 17. i wasnt humiliated i was humbled and she was right. if she felt you needed raising up she did it you could be 30 she took you aside and administered corrections. she also taught me jugband instruments at an early age. god bless her.

oh at dinner in a nice place i seat the lady, seat myself put a napkin in my lap not around my neck. i eat with my left hand, damn theres so many rules. oh when you order, you order for yourself first then you say "and the lady will have..." and YOU LET HER GET WHATEVER SHE WANTS!


----------



## 180 Degrees

freeganmachine said:


> Shit, maybe I'll just go for girls for a while.. xD


.... Sounds like you already have been.


----------



## fr33rang3r

Puckett said:


> if a guy asks 10 girls to fuck and 1 says yes then he did alright. its all about odds.



my brother, who i actually have enough evidence to believe him, says this is absolutely and statistically true.

he kept trying to get me to do the same. /shrug i prefer intimacy. for some the intimacy is baggage, for others the mindless sex is baggage.

i will say this. he's been with this wonderful woman for a few years now, they've had a gorgeous little girl and he grew up quick-fast.

so you can never tell when someone is too screwed in the head to have a relationship or whether they are just betting the numbers till they can settle down.


----------



## fr33rang3r

acrata4ever said:


> yeah man my aunt is 8 months older than me, yknow more like a sister. at her graduation i met one of her freinds and gave her the cool guy comrade handshake. my grandmother pulled me aside way down the hall to the water fountain. waited till the coast was clear and twisted my ear like you wouldnt beleive. DONT YOU EVER SHAKE A GIRLS HAND LIKE THAT! and proceeded to walk me through the taking the hand like youre almost going to kiss between the knuckle, bow your head and say "how do you do?" now imagine i thought i was a badass at 17. i wasnt humiliated i was humbled and she was right. if she felt you needed raising up she did it you could be 30 she took you aside and administered corrections. she also taught me jugband instruments at an early age. god bless her.
> 
> oh at dinner in a nice place i seat the lady, seat myself put a napkin in my lap not around my neck. i eat with my left hand, damn theres so many rules. oh when you order, you order for yourself first then you say "and the lady will have..." and YOU LET HER GET WHATEVER SHE WANTS!



there was actually a fantastic article on exactly what your grandmother described in the NewYorker, ya i know its a richie rich mag, but i like david sedaris =). anyways it was about a woman who'd been living France for years and wanted to understand the intricate details of the _baisemain. _check it out, its a great article.


----------



## Sorklaoter

Yes there are guys out there who aren't asshole sex addicts etc, might be hard to come across but they exist


----------



## acrata4ever

baisemain i think thats french for fair hand. and you really have to be raised on it. i mean its not like simply opening the door you have to open the door and direct your hand to the entrance not a full bow but nod down and you say after you mam not quite madame but its rooted in that. a non mother single woman you can make eye contact smile but again the down of the head and you say ladies first. also on a first date when you enter a place like standing in the vestabule and you cant touch her hand or her body if you can help it. but you hook your arm around hers then put you hand in your dinner jacket pocket then put your other arm behind your back by the coattails. with the palm facing out but closed not in a fist but not quite open either. this is for protection i think and goes back to the stone age. the female is literally on your arm and those you approach cant see your right hand and you may be holding a weapon. this is the hand you shake hands with. also and this is very important she can smile at people. if a man is leering you will know because she will hold your arm tighter. this isnt the time to warm up to her its the time thats ok to give the non gentleman a stern look. also your elbows plural can never be on the table. an elbow may be on the table and this is the only reason. its natural for a young man to rubberneck. THIS SENDS ALL WOMEN EVEN YOUR FIRST COUSINS THROUGH THE ROOF! you rest your elbow on the table and rest your chin in your palm and the hand on the side of the face. make eye contact 80% of the time but dont stare, and the other 20% do not look at girls. listen to everything she says like its the most interesting thing youve ever heard. your head resting on your hand makes you look like an intent listener and prevents you rubbernecking. and never yawn when you do this. all yawns must be suppressed. excuse yourself if you have to. you never yawn when a lady is speaking. and never try hard a mans sexuality is obvious. unless she actually touches you or rests her head on your shoulder at the movies. it aint happening. if you dont get lucky the first date stay amicable freinds she will set you up with her other freinds because youre a gentleman. gentlemen do not try hard. and be funny if theyre not smiling theyre having a rotten time and will call a cab in the ladies room and use the mad money in their shoe to bail on you because you made them mad. ok thats it for this lesson.


----------



## fr33rang3r

re: basemain

ya that was what she determined in the article. you just can't 'learn' it, you have to be raised on it. and she describes the several forms of the basemain used depending on the situation and the individuals involved. its really a lovely article if you can ignore her speaking as if everyone could live in France or meet the people she's met or w/e.

as for manners, sheesh, i had a strict southern mother. she first started holding me responsible for the kind of things you describe when i turned 11. i remember my first 'lesson' to this day, we were going to the mall, i bustled in through the front door with her following ... or so i thought. i got halfway in and realized she wasn't behind me and was nowhere to be found ... except outside the front door waiting on me to come back and hold it for her.

maybe my mom was related to your grandmother


----------



## fr33rang3r

Menyun said:


> I think this is probably the wrong crowd to find a real gent... It's hard to be proper and dirty at the same time. Along with even gents arn't gonna be their normal self if their around company that doesn't allow them to be. I mean sure open the door for your lady, if you have the priv. of eating at a table stand up when a lady gets up from the table, dont let her carry things that you can do for her.... however dont let her use you as slave labor either, if she's rude to you dont just act like everything is fine if its not. I will use the word Bitch but give me one woman on here that isn't a bitch atleast part of the time that is a true traveler? I doubt you will find many real ladies.. the road toughens you up its just kinda part of it. Like wise for guys your gonna be hard pressed to find a real gent in normal society non the less on the road. (I'm not talking about a good guy they are rare but you can find them... but a true gentlemen... not going to happen.)



i think you're right in general. i'm not a real traveler just grew up and spent most of my life dirt poor. clean and well fed wasn't always an option.

i spose its why i see something like acting gentlemanly or w/e to be a luxury that can be savored. its not something you get every day, but its sure feels good when you do.


----------



## Kim Chee

Sorry to hear about your experience(s). Make sure you hang with friends and don't give up on people.


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah its not about being wealthy we lived in a hovel but we kept it clean, you had one nice suit to go to church in. you talked the worst english in the world. but when grandma stopped the car first thing "how ya gonna act?" "properly grandma" if a female is antagonistic theres usually a reason they want some romance and want to feel special. going to a park in the rain with a big umbrella and some candles for a smoke or drink can do that. it doesnt have to be an expensive date they just dont like to see a good full moon go to waste. you have to pay attention to that nice days etc. if theyre really really cranky i look for acne its a sign aunt flo came to visit. and i treat it with peroxide and cotton they like being cared for. they wont tell you whats wrong yes they expect you to be a mind reader. remember birthdays dont watch tv and do nothing on nice days and nights. make bad a days special. it really not hard. and even if you are punks if youre at some artsy fartsy gallery party she doesnt want you saying fuck every 5 minutes like youre at home. now.... how ya gonna act?


----------



## trash diver

acrata4ever said:


> yeah its not about being wealthy we lived in a hovel but we kept it clean, you had one nice suit to go to church in. you talked the worst english in the world. but when grandma stopped the car first thing "how ya gonna act?" "properly grandma" if a female is antagonistic theres usually a reason they want some romance and want to feel special. going to a park in the rain with a big umbrella and some candles for a smoke or drink can do that. it doesnt have to be an expensive date they just dont like to see a good full moon go to waste. you have to pay attention to that nice days etc. if theyre really really cranky i look for acne its a sign aunt flo came to visit. and i treat it with peroxide and cotton they like being cared for. they wont tell you whats wrong yes they expect you to be a mind reader. remember birthdays dont watch tv and do nothing on nice days and nights. make bad a days special. it really not hard. and even if you are punks if youre at some artsy fartsy gallery party she doesnt want you saying fuck every 5 minutes like youre at home. now.... how ya gonna act?


you should write a book my friend.


----------



## Earth

My heart
has been broken 3x,
and that's 3x too many...

Now I am the loner.
You have made me this way.........................

No more being nice,
because in the end
I'm always the one
left out
in the
cold.............


----------



## jjoshea

usually when im on the road i just want to get where im going.plus im real old school,all you young women i always treat with respect,like a daughter or a younger sister.which you all are.


----------

